

A reddit image viewer I hacked together over the weekend - teapot01
http://reddit-slider.herokuapp.com
So, I was annoyed with clicking back and forth between reddit and things like imgur and quickmeme, so I hacked this together in about a day.<p>Its built on a couple of php scripts on a free heroku instance, backed by a mecachier cache (also free) and still maintaining reasonable response times despite increasing traffic.
======
teapot01
The entire app is built on a Heroku static php stack, with a memcache backing.

Despite ~20 users per minute, and free hosting tier it's still running
reasonably quick

